# Did something on my bucket list yesterday



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

I did something on my bucket list,buy a cottage by the lake yesterday.Looked at a few and was not impressed with the last 4 of them.They were dumps needing a lot of work.This one came up and checked it out yesterday and it was what I wanted.One was location,my parents have one too and close to them.Can walk over or drive there with my John Deere Gator.Loved the kitchen and master bedroom.Master bedroom is very cozy.The kitchen was renovated a year ago.Plus a spot where I can fish at.I put in an offer right away and the sellers took my offer.This was a surprise,realtor called me 3 hours later saying it was mine.The inspection was today,everything looks good.I sign the papers and hand the money over tomorrow also getting the keys.It is going to be my getaway for the weekends mainly.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

Just a minute, lookin for the Jealous emoji!

Hope it's got a nice sturdy dock for a boat, and bench at the end, so ya can sit & watch the sunsets!


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

Has a dock with safety rails,my boat is going in this weekend.Love the dock as well,can sit down doing some fishing.A fire pit as well,sit around drinking telling stories about anything.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

And Spring is here! Hope you have many happy memories there!


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

Araucaria said:


> And Spring is here! Hope you have many happy memories there!


I will,have a pontoon boat having the life jackets on hand


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

It is mine,paid for and papers signed today even the keys handed to me.Met the sellers and they are glad I like everything about it.My boss found out and told him and his family are welcomed to come over.He has a cottage across me.I am going over on Saturday to put in some dishes,glasses and silverware in the kitchen area.Plus plug in the refrigerator.Will probally stay there next weekend for the first time.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Congratulations that sounds absolutely wonderful! Hope you get to spend many hours of rest relaxing and restoring.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

That's the fastest sale I've ever heard of! The process is usually at least 30 days. Congrats! 

Now this new property isn't included in the divorce proceedings, correct?


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

mrshannahj said:


> I will,have a pontoon boat having the life jackets on hand


.


----------

